# Looking for 700x35 commuting tire for mixed terrain



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Looking to start commuting on a cross bike over 5mi road and 12mi hilly dirt, some single-track, sand, and loose small rocks/gravel. Mountain bikes are commonly seen on the 12mi portion.

Am looking for an appropriate tire, likely in 700x35 size. I'm a Schwalbe fan but I'll take any recommendations. Thanks!


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

I run the Transworld City in 35 and i like them. They have everything as sprint, just not as aggressive in the dirt.

Michelin 700x35 Transworld Sprint

Reflective sidewall. (I feel all commuter bike tires should have this)
Puncture protector strip molded under tire


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Im running Panaracer Paselas. No complaints.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Ritchey Crossmax Pro. Reasonably light and inexpensive.


----------

